
A Big Question That Concerns Us - raciel
https://racherb.github.io/2019-09-02-ai-survey-a-big-question/
======
raciel
Completing the survey takes 45 seconds of your time. Go ahead, your opinion
matters!

~~~
raciel
Direct link:
[https://es.surveymonkey.com/r/9G6V667](https://es.surveymonkey.com/r/9G6V667)

